# Jai Brooks MBTI type (What type is the Janoskian's cutie and Ariana Grande's ex?)



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Personally, I see ESFP for him.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Extroversion and Introversion have MORE to do with where your mental energy is directed. Not so much how social and lively you are. That's the classic interpretation but it's not the case with psychological typing.

He seems very outward-directed, hinting at extroversion.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

I agree with your deffinition of extroversion vs introversion, but he OBVIOUSLY doesn't get his energy from the outside world. He is an obvious introvert. The thing that sways you in the wrong direstion making you think he is an extrovert is auxiliary Se. His face doesn't change while talking ever, (Fi), his body language is very expressive (auxiliary Se). 
@Vespera I am surprised that you aren't able to tell introverts vs extroverts appart, cause that is the ABC of MBTI and, I may have had trouble deciding on other "letters" that make a type, but I have NEVER confused an extrovert and an introvert. According to the statistics, there are 55% introverts in the world and 45% extroverts, as oppose to the popular and stereotypical thinking that introverts are some rare asocial weirdos. You would surprise how many people who seems very open are actually introverts, confirmed by themselves (Stephen Colbeart, Ellen DeGeneres, both INFPs). THey are people who are widely believed to be extroverts, bet they denied that. So if somebody who looks like an EXTROVERT AS MUCH AS ELLEN DOES IS AN INTROVERT, what do you think, what are the chances of somebody as mellow and go-with -th e-flow as Jai to be an introvert? Absolute! 100%. No more like 200%. 

I have rarely been s sure about something as much as I am sure that Jai is an ISFP.


----------

